# top 3 most overrated players in NCAA Basketball



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

1. Josh McRoberts
2. Malik Hairston
3. Randolph Morris


What do you think? What are you three most overrated players in the country?


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Tell me why Morris is overrated. Even if I wasn't a UK fan I wouldn't think he was overrated... I don't think McRoberts is overrated either.


----------



## AriGold23 (Jul 19, 2002)

I agree that Morris is overrated. I disagree with your other 2 selections. McRoberts is obviously poised for a big season since he was the #4 scoring option last year, and will now be the #1 scoring option on this year's squad. I think most people haven't even heard of Hairston due to the majority East Coast bias, but even for West Coast people Hairston doesn't get much pub. Some argue that he's underrated.

I would say Mustafa Shakur is one of the more overrated players. Ever since he was a freshmen he's been touted as being the next great Zona PG but he hasn't really put it all together. He has flashes of brilliance on the court at times, but at others he is careless with the ball and shows no leadership ability.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I honestly dont think Hariston is overrated. He is/has been the most consistant player on Oregon. Aaron Brooks is way more overrated then Malik is.

Shakur is overrated, because he has never lived up to expectations (#1 PG in the nation, over Paul). He has one more year to play himself into the NBA and to improve upon his tainted legacy at Arizona.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> 1. Josh McRoberts
> 
> What do you think? What are you three most overrated players in the country?


Listed just to get a reaction, so I'll give you one.

Danny Ferry 22.8mpg, 5.9ppg, 5.5rpg, 1.5apg
Christian Leatterner 16.9mpg, 8.9ppg, 4.7rpg, 1.2apg
Cherokee Parks 12.8mpg, 5ppg, 2.4rpg, .4apg
Shane Battier 24.5mpg, 7.6ppg, 6.4rpg, 1.1apg
Shelden Williams 19.2mpg, 8.2ppg, 5.9rpg, .5apg
Shavlik Randolph 13.4mpg, 7.4ppg, 3.9rpg, .3apg

Freshman numbers for some of the highly touted big men who came in and played _at least_ second fiddle on a Mike Krzyzewski team.

Josh McRoberts 24.5mpg, 8.7ppg, 5.3rpg, 1.5apg

Thos numbers look pretty close to Ferry and Battier. I wouldn't mind if he turned out to have a career similar to those guys.

But you say, ya but he'll only be there one more year, and those guys were there 4 years. My response is yes, but McRoberts doesn't have to share the ball with anyone. He's also got something going for him those other two didn't - athleticism. Hence the reason why he's so high on NBA draft boards. But, I'm sure you know all about that already.

Let's just hope he doesn't turn out to be another Cherokee Parks/Shavlik Randolph :biggrin:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

BTW, I'm going with...

1. Aaron Gray
2. Nick Frazekas


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> BTW, I'm going with...
> 
> 1. Aaron Gray
> 2. Nick Frazekas


Agree with Fazekas, but disagree at least for the college game with Gray. Fazekas will end up a better pro than Gray.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TucsonClip said:


> I honestly dont think Hariston is overrated. He is/has been the most consistant player on Oregon. Aaron Brooks is way more overrated then Malik is.
> 
> Shakur is overrated, because he has never lived up to expectations (#1 PG in the nation, over Paul). He has one more year to play himself into the NBA and to improve upon his tainted legacy at Arizona.


The reason I said he was overrated is because he said that he was going to "Carmelosize" Oregon. He said that when he commited to Oregon and he hasn't led them to the NCAA tournament yet. If he hadn't made the statement he did I wouldn't think he was overrated. But it isn't his fault that Oregon can't live up to expectations.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> Agree with Fazekas, but disagree at least for the college game with Gray


This season will either make or break what i think of him. He's got to be the man for them to meet up to some lofty expectations.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> 1. Josh McRoberts





bball2223 (signature) said:


> North Carolina Basketball


As I suspected :raised_ey


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

TM said:


> Listed just to get a reaction, so I'll give you one.
> 
> Danny Ferry 22.8mpg, 5.9ppg, 5.5rpg, 1.5apg
> Christian Leatterner 16.9mpg, 8.9ppg, 4.7rpg, 1.2apg
> ...



Shane Battier is not a big man.



1. David Padgent(sp?)
2. Aaron Afflouo(sp?)
3. Tyler Hansbouro(sp?)

lol I can't spell, and I call David overrated because he didn't show me at Kansas that he could lead a team, Aaron because I think Farmar helped him out a lot, and Tyler because I don't think he will do anything in the NBA, and I don't think he is the Best player in the ACC.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Ghost said:


> Shane Battier is not a big man.


Played the 4 at Duke, as does McRoberts


----------



## 2010Illini (Jul 19, 2002)

Ghost said:


> Shane Battier is not a big man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are Hansbrough and Afflalo overrated? I think Hansbrough gets the pub he deseves and Afflalo is underrated if anything. 

Padgett was at Kansas what, one year? Also, why would he need to lead a team which had the likes of Simien, Langford, and Miles on it? Sure he's had some injuries but he's been solid when he's healthy.

Anyways, my list:

Brian Butch
J.R. Giddens
Joe Crawford
Randolph Morris
Drew Neitzel 
Jon Brockman

Most of my guys listed had huge reps coming in to school and many of em still have em. The fact is they haven't lived up to expectations...


----------



## AriGold23 (Jul 19, 2002)

I agree on Butch, although he did redshirt his freshman year, correct?

Crawford and Morris are definitly two overrated players, which Kentucky usually has every year.

I was actually going to put Drew Neitzel in my original post as being overrated, but I think he did what he needed to do last year for the Spartans: dish the ball to Ager/Brown/Davis and hit the occasional 3-ball.

I don't see how Giddens is overrated. Perhaps because of my Jayhawks bias, but I still don't see where you could get Giddens being overrated.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Yes, Butch redishirted a year.

I have a feeling Brockman will continue to be a blue collar guy, especially now that he's playing beside Hawes.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I think JR was overrated. Look at his soph year, he was good as a frosh then as a soph Giddens all he did was standing around behind the arc which he should be driving the ball more to his strength. Good riddens that Giddens left kansas. We replaced his with Rush who does not rush to shoot the ball behind the arc as much.


----------



## 2010Illini (Jul 19, 2002)

TM said:


> Yes, Butch redishirted a year.
> 
> I have a feeling Brockman will continue to be a blue collar guy, especially now that he's playing beside Hawes.


I agree, he just seemed to have a lot of hype surrounding him coming out of school. I guess he dominated high school because of his size...just overpowered people.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

iverson3 said:


> I agree on Butch, although he did redshirt his freshman year, correct?


Yes he did, but much like Malik Hairston he is not overrated. Both of them came in with completely overrated recruiting ranks, but they've been on campus now long enough for people to completely ignore those. As someone who graduated from Wisconsin in May, I can honestly say I do not know one person who thinks Butch is any good. He's not a negative really, but he doesn't really bring anything to the table either outside of the occasional three point shot. It's strange too, because it's not like he was the first big guy out of Wisconsin who could shoot (Steve Novak anyone?), but he was probably the best high school player ever from this state. No one could stop him and he was even better at the state tournament than during the rest of the year.

I hate to say this, but Alando Tucker is overrated. He's good, but his free throw shooting is very harmful, his shot is pretty legitimately terrible, and when nothing is falling for him he will start forcing his shot. He has the talent to be an All American First Teamer, but he doesn't have the head or consistency to be there. But every time I see my Badgers mentioned, everyone always talks about how good Alando is. He's good, but definitely overrated. I've been saying this for three years and no one listens.


----------



## 2010Illini (Jul 19, 2002)

I went to school with Alando...he's without a doubt the best I've ever played with. Because of his pure athleticism alone a few NBA teams will give him a look...I guess I'm a bit biased but I don't think on the National Scene he is overrated.

My guess is he is considered a lot more highly around Madison then the rest of the country and is talked about a lot more...which might explain why you think he is overrated. I don't hear much about him nationally though...


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Ghost said:


> Shane Battier is not a big man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Besides butchering his name, i'm not sure what Arron Afflalo is doing in this thread.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Guy had bad NBA tryouts, and not so stellar championship game. I don't think that constitues being overrated.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Afflalo is one of the most talented scorers on the west coast. I think Afflalo will be better off with Farmar gone and Collison running the PG and playing next to Josh Shipp. You cant double Afflalo, because Shipp will kill you, and vice versa. Collison isnt going to dominate the ball like Farmar did. Getting the ball to Shipp and Afflalo will be Collison's main objective.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

DaBruins said:


> Besides butchering his name, i'm not sure what Arron Afflalo is doing in this thread.



There was a reason why at the end of his name i put (sp?)

I think Aaron is either going to Dominate or underachive, JMO.


----------



## 2010Illini (Jul 19, 2002)

Ghost said:


> There was a reason why at the end of his name i put (sp?)
> 
> I think Aaron is either going to Dominate or underachive, JMO.


First he's overrated now he's going to dominate or maybe even underachieve...way to take a solid stand on how you feel about his game... :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

2010Illini said:


> First he's overrated now he's going to dominate or maybe even underachieve...way to take a solid stand on how you feel about his game... :clap: :clap: :clap:



That is a solid stand because I feel he is going to underachive, that is why he is in my top 3.


----------



## 2010Illini (Jul 19, 2002)

Ghost said:


> That is a solid stand because I feel he is going to underachive, that is why he is in my top 3.


So you're calling him overrated now because you think he will underachieve in the future...umm right...that makes a hell of alotta sense


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

TucsonClip said:


> Afflalo is one of the most talented scorers on the west coast. I think Afflalo will be better off with Farmar gone and Collison running the PG and playing next to Josh Shipp. You cant double Afflalo, because Shipp will kill you, and vice versa. Collison isnt going to dominate the ball like Farmar did. Getting the ball to Shipp and Afflalo will be Collison's main objective.


Definitely on target here. Collison is actually going to have to learn to hold the ball longer in the Howland offense... He also tends to be more conservative than Farmar... Shipp will likely lead the team in scoring though. He's a better shooter and his post play and junk points are top-notch among guys under 6-7 or 6-8... Afflalo is a vastly overrated shooter IMO, but he's by no means an overrated player; defenders rarely get their due. His shot needs work though. He tends to short-arm it with no arc, and likes to shoot at a stall at his peak (on the way down) rather than rising to the peak (if you've ever shot a ball , that's pretty awkward as far as momentum).

The two factors that will greatly enable Afflalo to do his mid-range work (which he's good at, but shies from) are having more shooters on the team, and having to initiate more of the half-court set... Having Shipp back is huge there (plus Roll regaining his swagger and getting Dragovic and Keefe), although he's going to have to get his D up to standards.

I went a bit off track there, but Afflalo isn't overrated by any means, despite his offensive disappearance for the last third of the season (he appeared to lose his legs and stamina at some point and exerted himself mainly on D)... For his NBA prospects though, he should learn to be more of a PG unless he wants to be religated to an Adrian Griffen type role given his current skills and progress... He'll never dominate nor underachieve IMO though; if nothing else he's consistently solid but unspectacular.


As for the 3 most disappointing (off the top of my head):
Mike Williams - People thought he'd be the best Texas frosh in that class (they were really wrong)
DeMarcus Nelson - If you saw him in HS, you'd have thought he could be another Wade
David Paggett - He's soft, enough said... based on his initial hype, he should have been a lotto pick by now

3 most overrated (off the top of my head):
Mustafa Shakur - He is definitely on the list given his current hype and performance up to date
Randolph Morris - He has still yet to be a dominant or even high impact player... We're waiting
Joe Crawford - Whatever happened to that tough Detroit work ethic

I'm not picking on UK, they had/have Final Four talent, and yet they couldn't put it together. And don't blame the coach, blame the (certain) players for their egocentric styles and aspirations... Although the lack of development of Alleyne is pretty bad considering his tools.


BTW Brockman played nearly up to expectations as an overweight 6-5/6 PF in an up-tempo system. He's no scorer, but his rebounding was essential for a soft team that played mostly small ball... He just isn't going to muscle in on PFs and Cs in the Pac-10, and he needs to figure out how to play better position D on bigger players... Playing more PF this year is also going to make a difference.

As for Hairston, his expectations and self-image don't concur with others'... He's a good player, although he lacks SF size, top-notch quickness, speed and athleticism, and he isn't a dead-eye shooter, or amazing passer. He's a solid all around player with a bad attitude and a bad back-seat driving father (and a shoe preference)...


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> Yes he did, but much like Malik Hairston he is not overrated. Both of them came in with completely overrated recruiting ranks, but they've been on campus now long enough for people to completely ignore those. As someone who graduated from Wisconsin in May, I can honestly say I do not know one person who thinks Butch is any good. He's not a negative really, but he doesn't really bring anything to the table either outside of the occasional three point shot. It's strange too, because it's not like he was the first big guy out of Wisconsin who could shoot (Steve Novak anyone?), but he was probably the best high school player ever from this state. No one could stop him and he was even better at the state tournament than during the rest of the year.
> 
> I hate to say this, but Alando Tucker is overrated. He's good, but his free throw shooting is very harmful, his shot is pretty legitimately terrible, and when nothing is falling for him he will start forcing his shot. He has the talent to be an All American First Teamer, but he doesn't have the head or consistency to be there. But every time I see my Badgers mentioned, everyone always talks about how good Alando is. He's good, but definitely overrated. I've been saying this for three years and no one listens.



I have to agree. He didnt have the season at Wisconsin people had expected him too. He's a 6-5 Power Forward.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

He's not a power forward, he's a small forward with a line drive shot that better be fixed by October. He really could be great, but that shot, ugh.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> He's not a power forward, he's a small forward with a line drive shot that better be fixed by October. He really could be great, but that shot, ugh.




Alright, a small forward with a poor shot.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

kansasalumn said:


> I think JR was overrated. Look at his soph year, he was good as a frosh then as a soph Giddens all he did was standing around behind the arc which he should be driving the ball more to his strength. Good riddens that Giddens left kansas. We replaced his with Rush who does not rush to shoot the ball behind the arc as much.




Its would have been alright if Giddens made those 3 pointers, but he was really off towards the mid season and couldnt recover from there.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

TM said:


> BTW, I'm going with...
> 
> 1. Aaron Gray
> 2. Nick Frazekas


add josh mcroberts and that's my list.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Ghost said:


> There was a reason why at the end of his name i put (sp?)
> 
> I think Aaron is either going to Dominate or underachive, JMO.


you still butchered his name :biggrin:


----------

